# Hi everyone



## ladylr (Apr 26, 2010)

Can anyone explain me please what rights i get after registering the wedding in Portugal?
We got married in non EU country so now once the wedding is registered in Portugal does it mean i can stay?What is the procedure i need to follow next?
Can i apply for residency and what documents are required?
Is it actually possible to extend a visa(visiting type)

I'll be grateful for help if anyone knows about the procedures of this situation.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

ladylr said:


> Can anyone explain me please what rights i get after registering the wedding in Portugal?
> We got married in non EU country so now once the wedding is registered in Portugal does it mean i can stay?What is the procedure i need to follow next?
> Can i apply for residency and what documents are required?
> Is it actually possible to extend a visa(visiting type)
> ...


are either one of you Portuguese? if not what are your nationalities? It isn't where you got married but where you were born


----------



## ladylr (Apr 26, 2010)

*clarification*



John999 said:


> are either one of you Portuguese? if not what are your nationalities? It isn't where you got married but where you were born


Didin't mention :my husband is Portuguese, i am non EU national does it mean i have the right to stay in Portugal once we are legally married here?
Am i entitled and allowed to get residence card?


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

ladylr said:


> Didn't mention :my husband is Portuguese, i am non EU national does it mean i have the right to stay in Portugal once we are legally married here?
> Am i entitled and allowed to get residence card?


It will take some paperwork to be done but if he is Portuguese and your marriage is already registered, getting a residence order will be just bureaucracy, and your rights and duties will be the same has any other EU citizen. Your hubby only needs to stark knocking at a few "doors". Might be easier to find a solicitor to sort all your paperwork out or get his relatives to give a hand to take you guys to the right places


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Ladylr

Sorry i can't help but a warm welcome to the Forum from me. No John999 i am not flirting honest i am not.

Welcome

Peterfc 666?


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi ladylr, My son also has a pt citizenship. When he married a south african girl I went to the Johannesburg consulate and asked the same question. According to them, once you have registered your marriage at the consulate, the non EU partner is allowed to come and stay in Pt without a visa, but you still need a Shengen visa to visit other EU countries. However when you apply for this visa at the Pt consulate it will not cost you anything. Have you been to your local Pt consulate? They will be able to give you the latest info, my info might be outdated. Once you are in Pt, go to the loja do cidadao, they will be able to help you. Good luck, Nelinha


----------

